# Taxes



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anyone know about taxes in Portugal for US citizens? My wife and I will be retiring there later this year. She is a Portuguese citizen, I am not. We will not be working and our savings and retirements accounts are for the most part in the US. Do we pay US taxes? Portuguese taxes? Both? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

http://info.portaldasfinancas.gov.p...-3DC2-47FC-ABBE-35EFE35E8865/0/IRS_RNH_PT.pdf


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

US citizens have to file us tax forms, but paying depends on taxable income, seek professional assistance for this. File for NHR in Portugal and receive 10 years tax free on certain income, see the attachment I posted. We retired with private pensions, we pay the USA but, Portugal, we only file the forms each year, but no payment.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sjmontano (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks - good information. Do you know a tax professional in the Aveiro area?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

sjmontano said:


> Thanks - good information. Do you know a tax professional in the Aveiro area?




Sorry, I do not, but perhaps someone will be along that does. Also, you could as on Facebook, there is Americans in Portugal the expats group and also Americans in Portugal AMP. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

grammymissy said:


> Sorry, I do not, but perhaps someone will be along that does. Also, you could ask on Facebook, there are Americans in Portugal the expats group and also Americans in Portugal AMP.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

